# Very Hot System!



## BloodxJunkie (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello, :wave: I recently built a my system with an Intel D945GCCR mobo, Pentium D 3.2ghz(dual core) and a XFX GeForce 7600 GS. I use this for my CPU fan: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2844210&CatId=493 . While idleing my CPU and GFX card are at about 60 degree C  I have one 120mm Outtake fan and one 60mm Intake fan. I was wondering what i could do with my case to bring those temps down.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

try reapplying your thermal paste and use arctic silver 5, make sure you remove all the old paste first


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Also you can clean your heatsink with a compressed air can, as an add-on to blackducks advice.

Can you post up your voltages, from Speedfan/Everest so Blackduck30 and I may analyze it to make sure that your PSU is not causing this :smile:


----------



## BloodxJunkie (Aug 5, 2007)

One problem with the voltages. My mobo wont display any of the temps/votages exept the Graphics card's. I did a back probe or w/e its called cause the bios was giving low readings but the voltages were fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Use a multi-meter and give me the 12V+, 5V+, and 3.3V+ Rails. You can get these off of the main power cord to the mobo (24/20 Pin cord connected to mobo).


----------



## BloodxJunkie (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok done

Red wires - 5.00v
Orange - 3.
Blue - 11.61v
yellow - 12.17v


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Those voltages are down, try it with another friends PSU.


----------



## BloodxJunkie (Aug 5, 2007)

It was the same temps on my old PSU  . Is there anything I can do to my case like drill holes for an outake fan or something anlong those lines?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yes i would post pictures so we can pick good spots for them though


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Post it from the BIOS, and yes, you should post us pictures of your case so we can see exactly where we should place it :grin: (Well at least Josh can, I'm not good at airflow design yet :laugh


----------



## BloodxJunkie (Aug 5, 2007)

The voltages in the bios are fine exept for the 12v witch show 11.4v. I gotta charge my camera battery so il post the pics tommarow.


----------



## BloodxJunkie (Aug 5, 2007)

I forgot about one fan. Theres a 120mm on my PSU fan aslo sucking air out . Here are the pics of my case:




















This fan sucks air in:




















lol as you can see I have a budget GFX card cooler :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Dusty PC is duuuuuuuuuuusty.

Take a can of compressed air to that thing pronto.

The Pentium D line is a very hot series of CPUs so making sure cool air gets in will also be of high priority. If there's mounting room on the front for a fan, install one.


----------



## BloodxJunkie (Aug 5, 2007)

lol i gotta get the fron pannel off for that. And i dont know how


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

On most cases there is either a series of plastic clips or screws that hold the front face on to the frame. Take a look at the backing to see what your case uses.


----------

